# £1 = Euro???



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Needed to get some Euros and Zlotys in cash, so checked with the Post Office and their exchange was Euro 1.08 to £1 and Zloty1.07 to £1.  
Not good at all so a visit to World wide Travel and they gave us Euro1.12 and Zloty4.22 ,and even better, topped up the Caxton card and they gave us Euro1.1322 to a £  
So now I bet I've bought Euros to early and the £ will go through the roof 8O

Never mind May 9 and we will be on our way to Germany and Poland for 7 weeks, not a care in the world...hope the scooter don't break down..... hope the fridge is ok....hope we don't have any water leaks...... hope..............ummm. :roll: 

Keith


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Offered 1.1395 today Tor fx, may be better for large amounts though. Free post and next dat delivered on over £400.


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Get A Nationwide account and cards Credit and debit they give best rate close to interbank rate no charges use in any ATM with Visa credit same for most purchases.


----------

